# Water oak??



## rsrs (Feb 28, 2014)

A couple of years ago we had about 350 acres sprayed after harvesting getting ready to plant pines. Riding around I came across this water oak and what looked like Pine cones on it from a distant. Looking closer it has tiny burl like growths all over it. I took some and cut them up and turned one just to see what it was, Since it has been standing dead for 2 years it is as dry as it could get and rock hard. It looks like some kind of insect caused thes burl like growths, Question is what kind if insect does this? No other tree around it had any on them at all. Now I just have to go back and get the rest, and then figure out how to cast these in acrylic to make blanks for turning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2014)

Never seen anything like that. The growths themselves look neat as they are. That double-dumbbell is really cool.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 28, 2014)

They look like galls which I think are caused by some kind of wasp. Never seen anybody turn one, but they're pretty cool looking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

